# Variadores de velocidad ABB ACS 800.



## Gonzaluo (Jun 23, 2010)

Buenas, un saludo cordial a todos, tengo dos preguntas acerca de los variadores de velocidad de la marca ABB serie ACS 800, estos poseen una tarjeta de comunicación llamada RMIO, quisiera conocer su funcionamiento y además saber en dónde se aloja el programa o configuración del motor a controlar.


----------

